# Best dog food for bad teeth?



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I am looking for a soft dog food that can be left out in a bowl. The canned dog food just wont do. I've bought Old Roy Dinner Rounds for years now but I think the ol' boy is getting tired of it. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, Old Roy is not something I'd consider feeding to any animal.

I don't think that there is any "wet" dog food that could be left out in a bowl. I'd think it would get sour.

Could you perhaps soften a good dry dog food with broth and feed the dog enough that it would get consumed in one sitting.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Sweet Jane, my first thought when reading your post was why has your dog got bad teeth and why haven't they been attended to?

Ardie is right - it is impossible to leave wet food sitting around all day - it will go sour, attract flys, rats, birds and cats. If he is old and needs fed little and often, feed him little and often. I used to feed my old working dog 3 x times a day - biscuits in the morning, wet food in the middle of the day and dog roll at night and occasionally, raw meat with a bone to knaw on. 

But first, if he has bad teeth, get them attended to. You will be surprised at what they can eat once the discomfort and pain is removed from their mouths. I have a 16 year old cat with four teeth and she will still remove the meat and gristle from a cooked mutton leg bone.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

The semi-moist foods are the absolute worst foods you can feed (I think that's kind of what you are looking for). They are full of sugar and preservatives.

If you can't address the teeth (like Ronney said, you'd be amazed what a dog can eat if their teeth don't hurt), move your dog to meal feeding. Give him 2-3 meals of canned food per day. Pick it up after 15-20 minutes. He'll figure out real fast to eat while the food is available.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh no..he was born with crooked teeth. I say "bad" because they are jagged in the front.

What dog food brands would y'all suggest?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I feed raw. If I fed kibble, I'd feed a high end brand. You want a food that has a whole meat or fish as the first ingredient.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Check this site out for reviews of dog food brands...
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Ol Roy is probably the worst of the worst...sorry, but its true. 

Either feed raw (so awesome for their teeth and breath too) or feed something that is atleast 4 stars or better and give the dog a big raw bone to chew on each week for his teeth (like a calf/cow leg bone).


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Cashs Cowgirl said:


> Check this site out for reviews of dog food brands...
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> Ol Roy is probably the worst of the worst...sorry, but its true.
> ...


Thanks for posting this link. Our dogs enjoy cow leg bones. Are lamb shanks okay to feed? Or does lamb have a tendency to splinter? Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I feed my dogs Royal Canin, and supplement with raw. They'll often get meaty beef bones, which keep their teeth nice and white.



Raw bones SHOULD NOT splinter (even chicken bones.  )


----------

